# Sawyer wanted in Fl.



## miroma (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a couple oak trees in Gainesville Fl. that I'd like to get sawn. They will be cut down in late Feb. Anyone interested?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2013)

I obviously can't help - but because of my addiction and all can't help but ask what kind of oak is it?


----------



## miroma (Jan 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I obviously can't help - but because of my addiction and all can't help but ask what kind of oak is it?



I haven't seen it yet. I think it will be live oak. The trees are being removed for a Fisher House at the VA hospital. I'll try to let you know when I find out.


----------



## miroma (Jan 24, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Contact Paula at Dust Bee Gone .com Paula has a Lucas slabber/swingmill combo. Paula is in highsprings.



Thanks Joe. I got in touch with her and we'll see what hapens in a month or so.


----------

